# Getting married in Amsterdam



## meisjeUK (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,
There are lots of complications, so bear with me here. I'm American and I was an au pair in Amsterdam from September 2011 to June 2013. I had my Dutch visa until September 2013 because it's a 1 year au pair visa. I then proceeded to get an "application extension" until February 2013, which was ultimately denied. The idea behind that was to buy myself time, even though I knew I'd be rejected for a working visa; they'd have to give me a 3 month temporary visa while they processed my request. On my way out of Schengen on 21 June, I was asked no questions and they just let me leave. No marks in my passport, nothing. 

Now, I want to get married to my Dutch boyfriend in Amsterdam. He has lived in London for the past 4 years, but we want to go to Amsterdam because his family is there, that's where we met, etc. Will I be allowed back in NL in the beginning of October? And another question: the UK says I need a visa/EEU permit before entering the UK if he's not with me, but does that mean that I don't need one to enter if he IS with me and then proceed to get my documents while in the UK? I can always ask this to the British forum, but just thought I'd tack it on here as well in case anybody knows.

Thanks a lot. If I left anything out or you need me to clarify, say the word.


----------

